# 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?



## GandalfDerAlte (27. November 2017)

*4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

Moin,

Ist das so das bei manchen Games die Auflösung zwar 4K ist aber die Texturen nicht ? Könnte man theroetisch WQHD oder 21: 9 nehmen und mit mods 4K Texturen mit rein nehmen würde man dann keinen unterschied sehen ? 
Die Xbox one X soll ja angeblich 4K schaffen vermutlich nur in low bis medium bei 6 TLOPS dann sollte theroetisch ja WQHD in Sehr Hoch besser ausehen als das was die xbox one X so darstellt oder ?  Ich möchte einen Teuren Monitor kaufen und damit 8 bis 10 Jahre nichts neues kaufen müssen.


----------



## HisN (27. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

So ist das. Monitor-Auflösung hat nix mit Textur-Auflösung zu tun.
Es kostet ja Zeit hochaufgelöste Texturen zu produzieren, und es kostet VRAM (und ein bisschen Performance) um sie auch darzustellen.

Und nein, die Folgerung ist falsch. Du gewinnst durch höher aufgelöste Texturen meistens immer eine zusätzlichen Schärfeeindruck. Und da Du Dich in einer 3D-Umgebung befindest ist das was Du siehst ja schwer von Abstand und Winkel sowie Darstellungsfläche abhängig.

Du hast ja meistens 100derte von Objekten mit Texturen gleichzeitig dargestellt ....


----------



## 0ssi (27. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

Auflösung und Texturqualität hängen nur indirekt zusammen. Nimm Spiele mit einfachen Texturen wie z.B. Mirrors Edge oder Escape Dead Island da bringt UHD/4K nicht viel.
Schärfen kannst du Texturen per Downsampling weil dann wird aus 4 matschigen Texturpixeln ein Scharfer. Wenn du eine Nvidia Grafikkarte und einen Full HD Monitor hast:
Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren 4.00x aktivieren, DSR Glättung 0% und dann im Spiel die Auflösung 3840x2160 auswählen. Kostet aber viel Leistung.


----------



## GandalfDerAlte (27. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Auflösung und Texturqualität hängen nur indirekt zusammen. Nimm Spiele mit einfachen Texturen wie z.B. Mirrors Edge oder Escape Dead Island da bringt UHD/4K nicht viel.
> Schärfen kannst du Texturen per Downsampling weil dann wird aus 4 matschigen Texturpixeln ein Scharfer. Wenn du eine Nvidia Grafikkarte und einen Full HD Monitor hast:
> Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren 4.00x aktivieren, DSR Glättung 0% und dann im Spiel die Auflösung 3840x2160 auswählen. Kostet aber viel Leistung.



okay danke werde mal es ausprobieren mit dem DSR. Würde das auch auf einem WQHD Monitor klappen?  oder muss der Faktor dann mehr als x4 sein ? Klappt das auch in Witcher 3 ?


----------



## HisN (27. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

Wenn Du Dir das DSR-Panel im Treiber anschaust, dann beantworten sich schon die Hälfte Deiner Fragen, ohne das wir es tippen müssen. Und anstatt zu fragen wo es klappt, ist es einfacher zu fragen wo es nicht klappt, es sind eher Ausnahmen als die Regel in denen DSR nicht funktioniert. Witcher3 hat kein Problem mit DSR.


----------



## 0ssi (27. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*



GandalfDerAlte schrieb:


> Würde das auch auf einem WQHD Monitor klappen?  oder muss der Faktor dann mehr als x4 sein ? Klappt das auch in Witcher 3 ?


Nur Faktor 4 skaliert sauber also bräuchte man bei WQHD schon die Leistung für 5120x2880. Es geht in jedem Spiel welches die hohe Auflösung unterstützt.

Mehr Infos hier und hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

Entweder mein xb270hu oder meine Spiele verstehen denn Sinn von DSR nicht. Immer wenn ich auf DSR umstelle bekommt sich Windows ganz seltsam: Ich kann keine Dateien, Ordner mehr markieren, Programme skalieren nicht mehr richtig usw. Des Weiteren wird das Bild mit DSR unschärfer und schlechter. Wenn ich Supersampling nutze (was nur in ausgewählten Spielen aktivierbar ist) sieht sofort alles besser aus. Auch gedosato bekkommt das hin(ist mir aber zu kompliziert). 

Also scheint dsr nicht mit allen Monitoren und Spielen zu funktionieren.


----------



## HisN (28. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

Naja, am Desktop benutzt man es ja auch eigentlich nicht.


----------



## 0ssi (28. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren wird das Bild mit DSR unschärfer und schlechter.


Wie gesagt nur Faktor 4 skaliert sauber aber WQHD ist keine gute Basis weil 5120x2880 zu viel Leistung zieht und du brauchst es doch nicht auf dem Desktop umzustellen.
DSR Glättung 0% nicht vergessen. Im Spiel ist es dann gestochen scharf. Es ist eher was für Leute mit FHD Monitor. Bei WQHD würde ich auch in Game AntiAliasing nutzen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

Wie gesagt. Wenn ich das in Spielen aktiviere, aktiviert sich das auch für den Desktop. Und Dank eines super Tools habe ich auch schon bis zu 39×Dsr in alten Spielen aktivieren können. Leider ist das Bild in vielen Spielen nicht wirklich besser geworden im Vergleich zu 1440p@144hz. Bei manchen Spielen sah man schon einen Unterschied. Allerdings nicht bei vielen


----------



## HisN (28. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Wenn ich das in Spielen aktiviere, aktiviert sich das auch für den Desktop.



In den Desktop-Eigenschaften den Regler wieder auf Nativ stellen?


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

Wichtig auch zu verstehen: Du kannst in einem Spiel mit Deinem virtuellen Charakter in der Regel immer so nah an eine texturierte Fläche herangehen, dass nicht mehr die gesamte Textur sichtbar ist (die Fläche größer ist, als den Ausschnitt, den Dein Monitor gerade zeigt), und dann hast Du immer das Phänomen, dass selbst bei einer 4k Textur sogar ein Full-HD Monitor nicht mehr ausgereizt wird, d.h. mehrere Pixel Deines Monitors dann ein und den selben Pixel der Textur abbilden und man diese deswegen als unscharf wahrnimmt. 

Andersrum gilt: In der Regel steht man so weit weg von einer Textur, dass man ihre hohe Auflösung gar nicht mehr sehen kann, weil diese auf dem Monitor nicht abgebildet werden kann. Die Textur muss ja "kleingerechnet" (skaliert) werden, weil die texturierte Fläche einen gewissen Abstand vom Spieler hat. 

Das ist auch genau der Grund, warum man immer wieder lesen kann "ej, der HD Patch bringt ja gar nix!", weil die Leute in die Spielwelt schauen und keinerlei Unterschied sehen können. Was auch stimmt. Man muss nahe an eine Textur rangehen, um die höhere Auflösung sehen zu können.


----------



## 0ssi (28. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Leider ist das Bild in vielen Spielen nicht wirklich besser geworden im Vergleich zu 1440p@144hz. Bei manchen Spielen sah man schon einen Unterschied. Allerdings nicht bei vielen


Also wenn im Spiel Anti Aliasing aus ist dann liegen zwischen der nativen Auflösung und 4xDSR Welten weil Letzteres sehr gut aussieht.
Bietet das Spiel gute Kantenglättung dann sieht WQHD mit 2x AA ja bereits sehr gut aus. DSR ist für Spiele die kein gutes AA anbieten.

Aber wie gesagt bei Full HD als Ausgangsauflösung ist das Ergebnis natürlich deutlicher sichtbar als von WQHD bei gleicher Diagonale.
Ältere Spiele mit 4xDSR und 144FPS@144Hz ist genial aber sobald es UHD/4K Monitore mit 144Hz gibt wird DSR wohl verschwinden.


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*



GandalfDerAlte schrieb:


> Die Xbox one X soll ja angeblich 4K schaffen vermutlich nur in low bis medium bei 6 TLOPS dann sollte theroetisch ja WQHD in Sehr Hoch besser ausehen als das was die xbox one X so darstellt oder ?  Ich möchte einen Teuren Monitor kaufen und damit 8 bis 10 Jahre nichts neues kaufen müssen.


Aufgrund des kleineren Speichers sind die Konsolen bei sehr hohen Texturauflösungen gerne mal überfordert.
Hat man sehr gut bei der Last Generation gesehen, da wurde bei Auflösung der Texturen ganz schön gespart und das zu allem Übel auch noch 1:1 auf den PC portiert (gab' aber zum Glück manchmal Mods, mit denen man das ausbessern konnte).


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

Dann liegt es an meinem Monitor. Da ich selbst in vielen neuen Spielen keinen Unterschied zwischen 1440p und 4k dsr sehe. Dahingegen sehe ich den unterschied zwischen nativem 4k und dsr 4k sehr wohl. Mein 4k Tv stellt manche Spiele sogar in 1080p ultra so gut dar, das diese in 4k nur unwesentlich schärfer sind, wohingegen andere Spiele einen riesen Unterschied zu 4k zeigen. Aber generell gilt das das 4k dsr von meinem xb270hu nichts gegen die Interpolationsauflösungen bzw das native 4k meines sony 4k tvs ist. Dieser hat einfach ein welten besseres Bild.  All in all: Der xb270hu ist Schuld und meine Grafikkarte schafft nur 30 fps in 5k.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Wenn ich das in Spielen aktiviere, aktiviert sich das auch für den Desktop...


Überprüfe nochmals deine NV-Systemsteuerung, denn wenn man ein Game mit einer DSR-Auflösung_X beendet, dann dürte sich der Desktop auch nicht auf die DSR-Auflösung "umstellen"....Ich würde dazu sagen....Bedienfehler! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

Lag am Spiel. Manche Spiele forcieren die Spiel auflösung als Desktopauflösung.  Grade mal das super Spiel BF1 betrachtet und da hatte ich das Problem nicht. Das hat ja mittlerweile HDR Ich habe mal den Effekt überarbeitet...was soll man sagen. Mit dem richtigen Sweet fx Presets ist das 1a. Außer die Texturen aber bei den beleuchtungseffekten sind die nicht so wichtig.   Also DSR funktioniert nicht in allen Spielen aber in vielen. Und in manchen ist der Effekt besser als in anderen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

Bei welchem Spiel? Mir ist keines bekannt, welches nach Beendigung meine native Auflösung "versaut"....


----------



## 0ssi (29. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Grade mal das super Spiel BF1 betrachtet und da hatte ich das Problem nicht.


BF1 müsste das sogar in game haben unter Auflösungsskala also 200% dürfte wie 4x DSR sein, oder ?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*



0ssi schrieb:


> BF1 müsste das sogar in game haben unter Auflösungsskala also 200% dürfte wie 4x DSR sein, oder ?



Es ist ähnlich. Die 200% Auflösungsskala stehen für 4 Faches Supersampling, welches das Bild schärfer und besser aussehen lässt als mit 4×Dsr.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Bei welchem Spiel? Mir ist keines bekannt, welches nach Beendigung meine native Auflösung "versaut"....



Star Wars the old Republic, ein paar ältere Batman Spiele usw. Sachen gibt's...Oder der Monitor ist schuld.


----------



## GandalfDerAlte (29. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

Dann werden die Konsolen Freunde ja sowas von  verascht mit UHD HDR Grafik mit Settings die naja sind  usw.  Microsoft setzt  ja eher auf 30 Fps UHD gaming als auf 60 FPs in 1080 P mit guten Settings etc, was schon gut 6 Tlops auslasten. Wie stark sind die unterschiede zu XONE X und PC UHD ?  DIe meisten sitzen ja am TV auf 1m oder mehr sieht man den unterschied von 4K und FULL HD nur schwer oder liege ich falsch ?  8K TV wird dann die Spitze sein oder ? ich meine gelesen zu haben Das es dann sehr schwer bis kaum varzunemehn ist.  Mega awesome wenn man VR überspingt und direkt sowas macht wie bei AVATAR , das wäre mega geil und ich finde das plausibel zwar braucht man dafür enorme Leistung aber es ist möglich in 30 bzw 40 Jahre denke ich ist das schafbar.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

8k ist schon extrem. Ich habe mal auf meinem 4k Fernseher native 8k Bilder von Xanvast angeschaut und seine Crysis 3 Bilder waren so detailreich, das man selbst bei 3 cm Abstand keine Pixel mehr zählen konnte. Also wird's in Zukunft noch krasser. Sonst kuck mal bei den anderen Legenden auf Flickr (Xanvast, Berduu, K-Putt usw) meine eigenen Bilder in 8k Auflösung sind auch ok.

Letzendlich hat der pc immer das beste Bild, da man das meiste Geld in die Hardware/Software versenken kann. Und HDR und die anderen Effekte (Hbao+ und so) kann ich mir mit Sweet fx Presets/ Reshade Presets auch selber bauen. Btw...kein Spiel sieht im Originalzustand sehr gut aus. Wenn man das richtige preset drüberschreibt erkennt man immer eine Verbesserung.


----------



## GandalfDerAlte (29. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 8k ist schon extrem. Ich habe mal auf meinem 4k Fernseher native 8k Bilder von Xanvast angeschaut und seine Crysis 3 Bilder waren so detailreich, das man selbst bei 3 cm Abstand keine Pixel mehr zählen konnte. Also wird's in Zukunft noch krasser. Sonst kuck mal bei den anderen Legenden auf Flickr (Xanvast, Berduu, K-Putt usw) meine eigenen Bilder in 8k Auflösung sind auch ok.



Wer bitte klebt 3cm vorm TV oder Monitor ?  meine 8K als TV man erkennt doch jetzt kaum auf 1 m bis 2m den Unterschied zu FULLHD zu UHD  manche sehen ihn manche nicht. Wo ist eigentlich die Grenze irdgwann wird man kaum nen unterschied sehen oder nicht ?


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 8k ist schon extrem. Ich habe mal auf meinem 4k Fernseher native 8k Bilder von Xanvast angeschaut und seine Crysis 3 Bilder waren so detailreich, das man selbst bei 3 cm Abstand keine Pixel mehr zählen konnte.


Klar kannst du bei 3cm Abstand Pixel zählen, die sind nämlich bei deinem 4K Fernseher immer noch physisch vorhanden.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. November 2017)

*AW: 4K Auflösung gleich 4K texturen ?*

Bei normalen Bildern schon. Allerdings lag da ein Sweet fx Presets drüber und dadurch sah das so aus als wären die Pixel sehr fein, sodass diese kaum zu sehen waren.
 Anders kann man auch sagen, das die Qualität und der Detailreichtum alles andere Übertroffen hat. Und normalerweise klebt man nicht 3cm vor dem TV aber manche Leute suchen auch mit der Lupe Pixelfehler. Und wer es ganz extrem mag darf sich gerne Bilder in 15360×8640 und in 20000×15000 anschauen. Wobei ich mich Frage wie teuer die Kamera ist die solche Fotos macht. Gibt ja Fotos aus der Natur die so eine hohe Auflösung haben. Oder Ingame Screenshots

Ein anderes Beispiel wäre Metro Last Light in 4k mit fachem supersampleantialising und einem perfekten preset. Dann braucht's noch nicht mal einen Oled Fernseher um zu staunen. Das gleiche gilt für BF1 mit denselben Einstellungen oder das Mass Effect Andromeda Video in 8k Ultra@60 fps.

Zum CPU testen: Echte 8k Videos mit 60 bzw 120 fps gibt's hier: JouMxyzptlk - 3DMark 99, 2000, 2001, 2003, 2005, 2006, Vantage, 2011 and 2013 in Ultra HD or 8K HD whenever possible.
Main page: JouMxyzptlk - 4K HD, Ultra HD, 6K HD, 10k, 15k HighRes game videos and panoramas   bei manchen videos sollte ist ordentliches OC vorrausgesetzt (5ghz+). Player sollte der MPC-HC sein. Vlc ist für die Auflösung nicht geeignet.


----------

